# Hookknife



## Breambo

Does any one carry a hook knife? I usually have very minimum gear but still have managed to get tangled in tethers or fishing line from time to time. Some others I know have many rods and leashes to get tangled in which got me thinking of a hookknife which can be tethered to a vest or likewise.
Ive used a hook knife in other sports and they are much more efficient and safer than trying to use a regular knife in an emergency.
Would this be a good idea or just more useless crap to carry ???? comments ?


----------



## dru

I have one with me when I am fishing in the SIK. It isn't outside possibilities to be turned over by a heavy strike. Being locked in and upside down with braid under tension would be scary.

I'm not sure it's as important on the SOT, but it's attached to my pdf so is there anyway.


----------



## yankatthebay

I have a diving knife I carry with me now, has a hook knife on it as well as a serrated edge plus the normal blade of it all on 420 Stainless. Still working out the best place to put it though, right now it stays in the pocket of my lifejacket.


----------



## kayakone

Yeah, being upside down, or even in the drink with lines wrapped around you....really scary!
We used to have them for whitewater. I think all the parachutists carry them (to cut the first chute away if it fails). Not sure where you get them now. Anyone know?

Trevor


----------



## Barrabundy

I don't carry one but can see how I'd be wishing I had one if I ever got braid wrapped around me somehow. I think the most important thing here if we're talking about needing one in an emergency is that it MUST be somewhere you can grab it without even thinking about it. If you can't put you hand on it in a few seconds then you may as well just use your fishing knife.

In my opinion, the vital seconds wasted trying to find the safe option in a hook-knife could be be better spent doing the same job with a bit more care using a normal knife.

In short, a hook-knife is a great idea and anyone with cords/lines onboard a kayak probably should have one. If you don't have one, a sharp knife in easy reach is a riskier but important must have....am I right in saying that?


----------



## dru

kayakone said:


> Yeah, being upside down, or even in the drink with lines wrapped around you....really scary!
> We used to have them for whitewater. I think all the parachutists carry them (to cut the first chute away if it fails). Not sure where you get them now. Anyone know?
> 
> Trevor


Hook knives are legislated for skydiving. But "cutting away" is now done the cut away pads. You "eject" the main canopy rather than cut it. The hook knife is Useful for cutting a line over, but unless you're into CReW largely pointless. And in CReW I'd prefer a proper knife.

Recently most hook knives I have seen for sale have been in tackle shops, they're still available at the DZ, but try your tackle guy.


----------



## TheFishinMusician

i have a small folding one handed knife attached to the outside of my pfd. I have used it once & i was really glad i had it, but i can see that a combo, folding rescue knife with a hook knife in the handle would be better & safer in 99% of situations.
i'm off to ebay.....


----------



## NickOnOutlaw

Hmmmmm!!!! I have a knife onboard whenever I am out kayaking, but after reading these posts I am heading out in the car 2 purchase a dive knife with hook that I can just strap to my leg just in case of a hairy moment out on the water! ;-)


----------



## paddlinpop

I have a stanley type knife with the retractable blade on a lanyard around my neck. I too was afraid of what may happen with leashes, lines etc in the case of an unwanted swim. As the blade is retracted it is safe until wanted, the blade is a hooked blade, and I give it a spray from time to time to avoid corrosion. So far I have had no problems. Of course I have not had to use it yet and like any insurance I hope I never do have to use it. The hooked blades took a bit of finding, they are Fuller brand, number 305-0455. I will try and download some photos.


----------



## kayakone

Safety knives save lives, especially in kayaks. Following a capsize, where entanglement with a paddle leash or fishing lines/rod tethers is a high probability, an open bladed knife deployed could dramatically if not fatally exacerbate the situation. This can occur by unintentionally inflicting very serious injury to the struggling yakker, especially if they are suffering 'cold water shock'.

Pics of safety knives. Lots of manufacturers and prices to choose from, but obviously a stainless steel blade is sensible.

http://www.google.com.au/imgres?imgurl= ... w&dur=9853

trev


----------



## Scott

kayakone said:


> Safety knives save lives, especially in kayaks. Following a capsize, where entanglement with a paddle leash or fishing lines/rod tethers is a high probability, an open bladed knife deployed could dramatically if not fatally exacerbate the situation. This can occur by unintentionally inflicting very serious injury to the struggling yakker, especially if they are suffering 'cold water shock'.
> 
> Pics of safety knives. Lots of manufacturers and prices to choose from, but obviously a stainless steel blade is sensible.
> 
> http://www.google.com.au/imgres?imgurl= ... w&dur=9853
> 
> trev


Any ideas where to buy one from? I just had a look on ebay using safety knife and hook knife as keyword searches without much luck.


----------



## keza

I had a dive knive but replaced it with one of these claw knifes.
Pretty cheap and it seems good.

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Neck-Boot-Su ... 19d5a555bc


----------



## paulo

Are you after a sportsmans release knife?
http://www.wellsystackle.com/sunshop/in ... ail&p=1422


----------



## kayakone

paulo said:


> Are you after a sportsmans release knife?
> http://www.wellsystackle.com/sunshop/in ... ail&p=1422


That's the go Paulo, thanks. No cut fingers or limbs! Internet shopping may score a bit cheaper.

trev


----------



## TheFishinMusician

I'm just waiting for one of these to turn up in the post any day now. MTECH Knives Xtreme Rescue EMT Blunt Scalloped 4.75" Orange Pocket Knife MTX8018. 
http://bit.ly/PO5MOY
When it arrives ill let you know what it's like.


----------



## kayakone

The Fishin' Musician said:


> I'm just waiting for one of these to turn up in the post any day now. MTECH Knives Xtreme Rescue EMT Blunt Scalloped 4.75" Orange Pocket Knife MTX8018.
> http://bit.ly/PO5MOY
> When it arrives ill let you know what it's like.


That's 2 in 1 Mark. An open blade (serrated), and the safety knife. I've never seen that before.

cheers

trev


----------



## TheFishinMusician

Smith&wesson make one as well but the blade is pointy. This looks a bit safer.


----------



## Scott

kayakone said:


> The Fishin' Musician said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just waiting for one of these to turn up in the post any day now. MTECH Knives Xtreme Rescue EMT Blunt Scalloped 4.75" Orange Pocket Knife MTX8018.
> http://bit.ly/PO5MOY
> When it arrives ill let you know what it's like.
> 
> 
> 
> That's 2 in 1 Mark. An open blade (serrated), and the safety knife. I've never seen that before.
> 
> cheers
> 
> trev
Click to expand...

I have just grabbed one of these also. Thanks guys


----------



## TheFishinMusician

Ok, arrived today, took a while longer than expected (almost 4 weeks from the us) because customs wanted to have a look inside. 
Fair enuf I guess.

Photos are next to an iPhone case for scale.
The handle is a good size & fits nice in the hand when open. There is a nice extension on the lower finger guard of the blade to help you feel where the blade starts. 
The clip feels very solid. 
Safety cutter looks good, perhaps a tiny bit smaller than others I've seen but will fit any kind of line you're likely to have on a yak. The only line on my yak I couldn't fit in it was the main sheet line on the AI. (Last photo) But for that I can just use the blade. 
Blade is nice. I like the curved blunt end on it, especially for yak work.
All in all I'd say its $25 well spent.


----------



## peterman

I carry a Spyderco Pacific Salt on my PFD...great knife - one handed opening, completely rust proof, but would not be anywhere near as safe as a hook knife...
The MTECH knife photos look great - I think I can feel a burst of Internet shopping coming on!


----------



## Artie

Year before last, on one of their lakes, a US yakker was found upside down still sitting in his sit in yak, tangled and tied in and very dead.... I have a box cutter in my vest, cheap and disposable... but effective and safe when retracted....

But as important as the knife, is the ability NOT to panic... practising roll overs (with full gear) is the only option here Im afraid... training training and more training. If we had one of Trev's training sessions down the south coast Id make every effort to go... a big thanks to Trev, a long while ago he encouraged me to do this sort training, which I took on board, last month in rough conditions I had to put it to real use... it all worked well.... thanks mate!


----------



## TheFishinMusician

patwah said:


> The Fishin' Musician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, arrived today, took a while longer than expected (almost 4 weeks from the us) because customs wanted to have a look inside.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you smell the handle?
Click to expand...

No, but now I'm thinking a uv light might be a good investment.


----------



## badmotorfinger

I've got one of these http://www.nrsweb.com/shop/product.asp?pfid=2755. A bit of everything and clips well to lifejacket with low profile. The squeeze sheath holds it securely but releases very easily one handed. Bottle opener and smooth blunt blade for spreading cheese. What more could you want.

Just saw they now do a titanium model but mine has fared perfectly well with rinse and spray of lanox.


----------

